# "Blue Marlana" 9/8/2013



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

*"Blue Marlana" 9/8/2013, updated with video and question for forum!*

FINALLY......got the boat back from Saunders. Marlana and I headed south for 2013 trip number three on the newly re-powered "Blue Marlana."

We caught this sail early morning, then had a palm beach release of a white around 11. I was messing with the camera instead of worrying about the wire. Managed to lose the picture shot and the fish!

Around 1 pm, we saw some blackfin tuna boiling the water, and began trolling the perimeter. Shortly thereafter, we had the biggest blue marlin I have ever seen inhale the left flat line. This fish was 10 ft behind the transom, and looked like a submarine. It put on an amazing show, and left us with amazing memories of the one that got away. 

This fish dwarfed any blue marlin I have ever seen. I know about the "one that got away," and how it's always the biggest. Well, in this case it was. We were honored to tangle with her, no matter how brief. 

Beautiful water, calm seas, and a gentle breeze reminded us why we love this sport. Can't wait til next time. 

Congrats to all the crews on some impressive catches this weekend, and thank you to those who offered the boatless "Blue Marlana" crew a ride!

Dave

Marlana on the wire.

http://youtu.be/chKa47b9lEo

Can anyone tell me what kind of whale this is?? Sperm?? clearly not a pilot whale like I thought!

http://youtu.be/06Oa2g_YGiM


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report! Sorry you lost the big blue, but at least you didn't lose two (like we did today)

Nice release on the bills and potential grand slam


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Sweet glad to hear your back in working order. Congrats on the sail.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

What kind of lure did ole Nessie come up on ?


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Glad to see the Cabo back in action!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Team marlin whisperer at it again. Was the Blue substantially larger than the one you and MArlana caught in July? Grander? Great trip Dave, any broadbill action?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

great news on getting the boat back and taking her to the deep!
Pretty work on report & pics; thanks for sharing.


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Bryde's Whale _(Balaenoptera edeni). _


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Keith, I believe u hit the nail on the head. But I would expect that from a marine biologist!!! Thanks.


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Not a marine biologist....just a god damn scientist! (there's an inside joke to that response that I'll have the share with you later).


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

TCAT said:


> Not a marine biologist....just a god damn scientist! (there's an inside joke to that response that I'll have the share with you later).


OK, My apologies...environmental scientist!!! One of the damn smart ones, for sure!


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

That second pic of the sail is really cool. Not many times you get to see spots on the sail. Thanks for the report and leaving the big one out there with a hook in the jaw for us!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

k-p said:


> That second pic of the sail is really cool. Not many times you get to see spots on the sail. Thanks for the report and leaving the big one out there with a hook in the jaw for us!


Thanks! Here's a couple more of the sail!

Blue Marlin spit the hooks during some aerial acrobatics. It ate a purple jet head at the transom!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome report!!! glad ya got to see the big girl b4 she parted ways with ya!!!


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice work Dave and Marlana!


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Actually I believe that was a smaller finback


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

TCAT said:


> Not a marine biologist....just a god damn scientist! (there's an inside joke to that response that I'll have the share with you later).


I'm guessing a REAL Marine Biologist said it.

Jim


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Beautiful Sailfish pictures..!!

You mentioned Saunders. That's bad luck for me. Nothing they did but my 42' Ocean Super Sport was there when Katrina hit. My boat was just finished with all new paint top to bottrom. When Katrina came thru it washed all the boats out into the swamp and my shafts were still out filling it with saltwater. A total loss but good insurance.


----------

